# Relationship/support letter for UK spouse visa



## FlutraKrasniqi* (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I am in the middle of writing the support/relationship letter and I have read through many threads so I have tried to stick to the vital things and I am hoping if anyone has some time to read it and tell me is it ok??


Dear entry clearence officer,



This is a letter of sponsorship for my husband,, in his application for the United Kingdom settlement visa.

I am a British citizen and have lived in the UK since January 1997. My passport number is: 
I am currently employed as a full time nanny in Chelsea. I earn ** per hr, ** per month and ** per year. <(Do I need to include this in the support letter?) 

I have provided evidence of financial documents showing that I meet the financial requirements to support my husband for the Spouse Visa. My husband and I met online, he sent me a friend request via Facebook on the 23rd November 2014, where I noticed that we had a few mutual friends in common.
After speaking to each other every day since then we formed a romantic relationship. We realised we had a lot in common such as we share the same morals
and interests, for example; being considerate and treating others well and having respect for everyone as well as hobbies such as cooking and going to the cinema. 
In January 2015, after speaking every day for 3 months I decided to book a flight to go and meet Adrian in person. I booked a flight ticket for the 
31st March 2015 to Kosovo and I stayed until 11/04/2015. From the first day we met we got on extremely well and spent every day together, my family and my husband's family also met each other and we all got on very well. 

Throughout our relationship we have always talked about engagement and marriage and after sufficient amount of getting to know each other as well as each other's families, we decided we would have an engagement party and so on 
the 8th August 2017 we had a beautiful engagement party where we had 200 of our closest family and friends attend. 
We then decided to get married on 15th January 2018 where my mother and my husband's parents were present. 
Me and my husband share the same goals and aspirations in life such has having children and owning a home together, we intend to reside together
permanently in the UK as we believe the UK will provide us a fantastic stepping stone to financial success, as well as great education, for hopefully, 
our future children. 

I commit to covering all of our expenditures and fully supporting myself and my husband financially, without recourse to benefits
in any form, even though my husband is very eager to work in the UK and contribute to the household income as soon as he is permitted too. My husband has completed a diploma in Plumbing in Kosovo and he is very skilled in this profession and we believe that he will not have any problem finding employment in the UK.
Since the 31st of March 2015, I have been to Kosovo 11 times to spend time with my husband. My husband and I will be living with my family and they have provided a letter stating that they are more than happy for me and my husband to live with us.


P.S My husband will be living with me and my family in our home and even before I met my husband I have always contributed to the family household such as paying towards the council tax/rent or sometimes the water bill.

When stating that my family are more than happy for my husband to stay with us in our family home would it make a difference if I have paid the council tax/rent? I have heard that people who wish to do their spouse visa and in their employment letter have written that their family are happy for the applicant to stay with them rent free for as long as they want.



Any advice/help will be VERY much appreciated!


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

It is quiet long winded and contain information the ECO will already have in your application. For example they will already know your passport details etc. 

Make sure to use this to explain anything further and also use it as a executive summary

I'd write something like (very very rough, just to get you thinking)

Dear ECO,

I submit to you a settlement application for my husband Adrian. 

I first met Adrian on Facebook on 23 Nov 2014, and spoke to him via this channel. I include chats logs for your attention. 

I travelled to Kosovo (city, maybe Pritina?) on 31 Mar 2015 and spent 2 weeks with Adrian. We travelled together and our relationship grew as we had a lot of common interest. I include for flight tickets and photos for your viewing. 

We got engaged on 08 Aug 2017 and married on 15 Jan 2018. 

Throughout our time apart we communicated via Skype, WhatsApp, Facebook Messenger etc. I include for you screenshots of our conversation. 

(Include anything about money being sent, any gifts being sent etc etc. Include any other travel details).

Provided that I earn more than £18,600 from xxxxxxx ltd, have sufficient space to accommodate Adrian, we were free to be in a relationship together, Adrian has sufficient English language having passed IELTS A1, our relationship is genuine and we intent to live permanently together in the UK, I respectfully submit and anticipate you issuing my husband with an entry clearance so that he can join me in the UK

Yours Sincerely,


----------



## FlutraKrasniqi* (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi londoner007, 

Thank you for taking the time to reply to my post and have found your reply extremely helpful. It is probably obvious that this is the first time I am doing someones visa and so quite nervous! 

P.s do I have to explain what common interests I have with my husband? 









londoner007 said:


> It is quiet long winded and contain information the ECO will already have in your application. For example they will already know your passport details etc.
> 
> Make sure to use this to explain anything further and also use it as a executive summary
> 
> ...


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

FlutraKrasniqi* said:


> Hi londoner007,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to reply to my post and have found your reply extremely helpful. It is probably obvious that this is the first time I am doing someones visa and so quite nervous!
> 
> P.s do I have to explain what common interests I have with my husband?



Hi Flutra, yes londoner007 example is very good. You dont need to explain what your common interests are just state what they are if thats what you meant anyway.


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Obtain and submit a police clearance certificate for Adrian. It is not usually necessary, but for some reason Kosovo and Albania they scrutinise the application a lot too in this respect. 

This if anything may help speed the application time up.


----------



## FlutraKrasniqi* (Sep 24, 2018)

londoner007 said:


> Obtain and submit a police clearance certificate for Adrian. It is not usually necessary, but for some reason Kosovo and Albania they scrutinise the application a lot too in this respect.
> 
> This if anything may help speed the application time up.




Hi Londoner 007, 

Adrian actually asked me if he needed one but I said as didn't think he did! But absolutely true a lot of controversy in regards to people from either Albania or Kosovo in regards to immigration! 

Londoner 007, Adrian had an original birth certificate from Kosovo and it is officially stamped by his local town hall, do you think he may need it to be stamped by a second party? As there is a different stamp he can get on it, its a like more official stamp from the Kosovan embassy to prove that it is a genuine birth certificate (even though it is) as I have heard some horror stories of Albanian's using fake birth certificate stating that they were born in Kosovo gain asylum in the UK during the war in Kosovo in 1998...

Your advice is extremely helpful!


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes, get it stamped from embassy as it almost certainly verifies it is genuine. As you know, a lot of Albanians claimed to be Kosovans for purposes of attaining Asylum, so you will also cover this aspect too.

Getting these sort of documents, such as passport, birth certificated, marriage certificate etc correct at tis stage will save you a lot of headache for the future, especially when it comes to FLR, ILR and Citizenship InshaAllah.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Your letter is meant to briefly describe your relationship in non-emotional terms, your common interests and plans for the future.


----------

